# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Uusia autoja, pienet yrittäjät

## killerpop

Kankaanp&#228;&#228;h&#228;n Luomalle n&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; olevan menossa uusi Volvo 9700HD / B12B, alusta YV3R8L2236A114112 ja kori 6303. Pituutta 12,4 metri&#228; ja mahtunee euro IV p&#228;&#228;st&#246;jen rajoihin.

----------


## J_J

Tuskinpa Euro III -autoon olisi silmänlumeeksi rakennettu AdBlue -tekstillä varustettua tankkausaukkoa kuten tuossa Luoman HD:ssa on kuljettajan sivuikkunan alla helmassa...

----------

